# Seresto?



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Has anyone else heard of the new flea collar called Seresto? I was wondering what others thoughts on it were, if it sounds promising or not. Here is the official site:

Seresto


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I've seen those on eBay! I was wondering about them too. I liked using a collar on Venus more, but I worry Gabe will grab it now or something, so I've been hesitant. Curious if anyone has used it as well!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

The publicity video looks pretty convincing...but I wonder if these collars have a
bad taste(due to the insecticide) or odor...I'd be worried that while running
around playing together outside my dogs could get it in each other's mouths 
or eyes by accident. Hmm...need more info!


----------

